# innovative federungsysteme ?



## gosy (25. Juni 2004)

hi ich würde gerne mal wissen wann rocky ihre rm7 bzw rmx und switchmodelle an den aktuellen stand der technik anpasst. das federungskonzept ist ja ingesamt doch veraltet oder nicht ? ich meine es wippt ganz gut  das übersetzungsverhältnis ist sehr hoch etc.  da sind firmen wie santa cruz, intense ja schon grossen schritt weiter. mir ist klar da rocky aus image gründen und optischen gründen ihre räder nicht gross verändert aber zählt nicht auch die leistung ?  ich spreche jetzt speziell diese modelle  an da ja im cc bereicht bsp ext70 sich ja einiges getan hat.


----------



## Phil Claus (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Joker,

Rocky Mountain Bicycles hat - wie Dir auch unsere Mitbewerber bestätigen werden - ausreichend Erfahrung und einen "track record" für ausgereifte Federungssysteme. Unsere Philosphie bei Rocky Mountain lässt sich wie folgt umschreiben: 

Innovationen ja, aber nur dann, wenn Sie dem Fahrer einen wahren Nutzen für seinen Einsatzzweck bringen.

Mein RMX handelt es sich um ein Freeridebike, und wie Du an den Tests sehen kannst (Anm. Tests von Fahrern, die in diesem Segment und dem entprechenden Terrain  mehr als ausreichend Erfahrung haben), bestätigt sich unsere Philosophie, sonst würden wir keine Reviews wie "DAS RMX UNTERMAUERT ROCKY MOUNTAIN'S POSITION ALS FÜHRENDER HERSTELLER IM FREERIDEBEREICH" erhalten.

Wir bauen Bikes für einen gezielten Einsatzbereich, d.h. mit einem Kunden "in mind". Und genau dieser Kunde, bzw. seine Response zu unseren Innovationen ist der Maßstab unseres Erfolges.  

Mein Switch verhält es sich ebenso, d.h. wir bauen ein Bike für einen speziellen Einsatzbereich, und genau dort ist das Switch Referenz für unsere Mitbewerber - mehr Tests hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogugsch (25. Juni 2004)

-- ein durchgehendes Sattelrohr z.B. KONA
wäre aber schon sinnvoll für die Zukunft

man will/kann ja doch nicht überall liften oder will gerade mit dem SL auch mal nen Berg hochfahren ?!


----------



## gosy (25. Juni 2004)

das hört sich ja marketingtechnisch total "cool" an   aber das switch ist weder innovativ noch das mass aller dinge im bereich freerider bikes oder tourer...... oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden ?  das rm7 spricht dermassen ******** an im vergleich mit anderen bikes in der klasse. also vielleicht mal ne antwort auf die frage von mir oben . wann baut rocky was neues in sachen federungssystem das  modern ist bzw in eurer sprache  state to the art.


----------



## Phil Claus (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Joker,

Deinen Angaben lassen die Schlussfolgerung zu, daß Du das Switch offensichtlich nicht für das optimale Bike für Deinen Einsatzzweck hälst. Fakt ist, daß es jedoch ausreichend Fahrer gibt, für die das Switch das optimale Bike ist. 

Zu Deiner Frage bezüglich "Innovation" kann ich nur nochmals auf meine Statements und die erwähnten Tests, insbesondere des "RMX" hinweisen. Der Masstab unseres Erfolges ist und bleibt das Urteil unserer Kunden, nicht ob etwas "cool" klingt.


----------



## krankedbiker (28. Juni 2004)

Wird das RMX im WorldCup überhaupt von irgend einem Fahrer gefahren? Ich glaube nicht. Und bei dem RM7 war es auch nicht anders. Das spricht doch dafür das es keine optimale Race-Maschine ist wie zb. Fusion Whiplash/Terminator, Cannondale Gemini, Orange 222, usw. die Rahmen sind auch alle leichter und haben zb, alle nen längeren Dämpfer, sprich ein besseres Umlenkungsverhältniss.

Das ist die Meinung vom Grinsekater hier außem Forum zu seinem alten RM6, jetzt fährt er BigHit


> mein großer fehler bevor ich bei richtigen rädern gelandet bin (specialized)
> 
> zu teuer,
> zu schlechtes federungsverhalten (der rahmen),
> zu tiefes tretlager... aaaaber komplett custom


----------



## Phil Claus (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo krankedbiker,

Einsatzgebiet des RMX, bzw. RM7 ist primär Freeriding, bzw. Extremfreeriding, nicht der Einsatz im DH World Cup. Um weiteren Diskussionen vorzugreifen: Es gibt nicht das optimale Bike, es gibt nur das optimale Bike für den individuellen Einsatzzweck, der - wie impliziert - von Rider zu Rider verschieden ist. Der einzige Weg das für Dich optimale Bike zu finden ist ist durch den Tests der Bikes unter "trail conditions". Diese Möglichkeit bieten wir unseren Interessenten durch unsere Rocky Mountain Testcenter und unsere "Testcenter on Tour" Events.


----------



## Schulbub (28. Juni 2004)

Diskussionen vorzugreifen finde ich nich fair...schließlich sind genau dazu diese Herstellerforen da. 
Die Frage nach dem Dämpferübersetzungsverhältnis ist imho durchaus berechtigt, genauso wie die Frage nach dem durchgehenden Sitzrohr. 
Außerdem würde mich die Zahl der Rückläufer mit ausgeschlagenen Hauptlageraufnahmen interessieren. Und eine Stellungnahme zu diesem Thread, so unsachlich er auch geführt wurde, wäre ganz interessant...

Link


----------



## Phil Claus (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Schulbub,

zur nochmaligen Klarstellung: Diskussionen, d.h. unfruchtbare, wie beispielsweise über Philosophien vorwegzunehmen, ist nicht "unfair", sondern im Sinne der Effezienz- und Servicegewährleistung für das komplette Forum und andere Aufgaben notwendig.

Durchgehende Sattelrohre - good point, nur möglich bei anderen Federungssysteme, welche wir und unsere Kunden im Freeridebereich als nicht superior bezeichnen können. Übrigens, beim wohl erfolgreichsten DH-Bike aller Zeiten, dem Intense M Frames ist dies genauso der Fall, aber ich habe noch von niemanden gehört, der es dort als Nachteil empfindet. 

Technische Werte wie Dämpferübersetzungsverhältnisse mögen interessant sein, aber, wo ich herkomme beurteilt man Bikes mehr nach dem, was sie effektiv "on the trails" zu leisten imstande sind. Und genau hierzu laden wir jeden recht herzlich ein.


----------



## krankedbiker (28. Juni 2004)

> Der einzige Weg das für Dich optimale Bike zu finden ist ist durch den Tests der Bikes unter "trail conditions"



Ich brauch ja ja garkein neues Bike, hab ja mein Switch, womit ich auch zufrieden bin.

Das für mich optimale Bike hab ich auch, und zwar ist das mein Marin StahHardtail was bestimmt 10 Jahre oder noch älter ist. Das hält und hält und hält einfach. Ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Dem Rahmen traue ich mehr zu wie jedem Rocky. 

1. Frage:
warum wird denn der Rahmen von chriskings nicht ersetzt? das ist doch ein klarer Matrialfehler.

2. Frage: 
warum gibt Rocky nur 1 Jahr Garantie auf die Rahmen obwohl 2 Jahre pflicht sind. Und warum gibt Banshee 10 Jahre Garantie, Cannondale auf viele Rahmen sogar Lebenslang

Was mich stört ist das Rocky Mountain in den Prospekten immer mit der absoluten Hardcore-Stabilität wirbt.


----------



## Schulbub (28. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schulbub,
> 
> zur nochmaligen Klarstellung: Diskussionen, d.h. unfruchtbare, wie beispielsweise über Philosophien vorwegzunehmen, ist nicht "unfair", sondern im Sinne der Effezienz- und Servicegewährleistung für das komplette Forum und andere Aufgaben notwendig.
> 
> ...




Mit Verlaub...lol

Weiter oben wird das RMX von ihnen noch als Freeride-Rahmen bezeichnet:
Zitat:
Einsatzgebiet des RMX, bzw. RM7 ist primär Freeriding, bzw. Extremfreeriding, nicht der Einsatz im DH World Cup...
Vergleiche mit einem Race-Dhill-Rahmen wie dem M1 finde ich daher schon mehr als seltsam. 
Das sich über das nicht vorhande durchgehende Sitzrohr beim M1 niemand beschwert is klar, niemand wird auf die Idee kommen, das Ding bergauf zu treten. Beim RMX sieht das, als Freeride-Rahmen wieder anderes aus. 
Im Übrigen...:
Da wo ich her komme, werden Bikes nicht nur nach ihrer Leistung beurteilt, sondern auch nach ihrer Dauerhaltbarkeit. Die widerum wird sicher nicht durch eine Testfahrt zu ermitteln sein.
Deswegen bitte ich nochmal um eine Stellungnahme zur Dämpfereinbaulänge, (in anderen Worten: Warum so scharf übersetzt?), zur Anzahl der Rückläufer, die wegen ausgeschlagenen Hauptlagersitzen, Hauptlagern und aufgeweiteten Schwingen zu euch zurückgeschickt werden und eine Meinung vom Vertrieb zu oben verlinktem Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo krankedbiker,

es freut mich, daß Du bereits Dein Traumbike gefunden hast.

Zu Frage 1: Der Vorgang ist mir nicht bekannt, und ich denke, dass die von Dir genannte Person dies mit unserer Garantieabwicklung persönlich klären sollte - falls etwas zu klären ist.

Zu Frage 2: Leider wird a. zu oft Garantie mit Gewährleistung verwechselt, und b. Angaben einfach falsch wiedergegeben, da auch Rocky Mountain beispielsweise Rahmen herstellt, welche eine lebenslange Garantie haben, oder beispielsweise Cannondale bei manchen seiner Bikes nur 3 Jahre Garantie gibt. Bitte nur vergleichen, was vergleichbar ist, danke. Über die Garantie- und Gewährleistungspolitik anderer Hersteller erlauben wir uns kein Urteil.


----------



## krankedbiker (28. Juni 2004)

Banshee ist doch ein guter Vergleich. bei denen gibt es auf das Scream 10 Jahre Garantie.

auf welche Rahmen gibt es denn bei Rocky Lebenslang Garantie? Hammer? Blizzard?
das wäre dann genau mein Ding. ein Tourenrahmen der jedesmal wenn er bricht sofort ersetzt wird. Ich bin kein Hardcore-Fahrer, aber ich habe irgendwie ständig Pech. Ich würde mir ja gerne ein Rocky Touren Hardtail zulegen, aber immer wenn ich dann den dünnen Hinterbau sehe denke ich mir das kann physikalisch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Phil Claus (28. Juni 2004)

Hi krankedbiker,

alle unsere Steelbikes, d.h. wie Du richtig annimmst, Hammer und Blizzard haben eine "Lifetime of Owner" Garantie. Versuche es einmal mit dem Blizzard, ein wunderschöner Rahmen, der von vielen meiner Freunde mit höherem Kampfgewicht (90kg) sogar als Single Speed - ohne jegliche Komplikationen -genutzt wird. Great bike, handles well, and - Steel is real, d.h. fühlt sich besonders gut auf "rocky" und "rooty" Single trails an.


----------



## luniz (28. Juni 2004)

hier meine meinung zu rockys federsysteme, vor allem dem thrust-link:

in meinen augen eine ziemliche fehlkonstruktion, zum einen wegen dem schon angesprochenen hohen übersetzungsverhältnisses, zum anderen wegen der anlenkung des dämpfers. bei den vorhandenen hebelverhältnissen muss der sogenannte dog-bone ein vielfaches der gewichtskraft des fahrers auf den dämpfer übertragen. ich habe grob überschlagsmässig versucht zu berechnen, wieviel kraft auf die lagerungen des dog-bone wirkt, wenn der fahrer (75kg) mit 4/5 seiner masse auf der kurbel steht und sich nicht bewegt. wohlgemerkt, betrachtet ist der ruhefall!!! ich bin bei einer lagerkraft von 9,24 kN herausgekommen, was umgerechnet etwa 940 kg entspricht! das hält kein wälzlager auf dauer aus, vor allem wenn das bike in dem ihm zugedachten einsatzgebiet bewegt wird!

im anhang noch meine skizze und die "berechnung" , aufgrund fehlender daten eher eine genauere schätzung, aber +-500N genau liegt sie bestimmt...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juni 2004)

Marketing kotzt mich an. Aber vielleicht schickt Phil Claus ja noch nen Techniker in diese Diskussion.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Juni 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Marketing kotzt mich an. Aber vielleicht schickt Phil Claus ja noch nen Techniker in diese Diskussion.



das hab ich mir hier im forum auch schon gelegentlich gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (29. Juni 2004)

marketing ist wenn man hühnern die füsse platt macht und sie als enten verkauft ...

der spruch hängt mir schräg gegenüber an der wand ... ich muss das machen ... ich werd dafür bezahlt


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für Eure interessante Argumente, Meinungen und technische Berechnungen. Aber Rocky Mountain verkauft weder Umsetzungsverhältnisse noch Wälzlager, sondern ein Gesamtkonzept - ein Bike. Präziser noch, den "Ride", das Feeling des Bikes. Vielleicht könntet Ihr Euch die Zeit und Mühe nehmen, unsere Bikes zu fahren und basierend hierauf, d.h. basierend auf dem Einsatzzweck dies (den Ride und das Bike) zu beurteilen. Hierzu seid Ihr recht herzlich eingeladen. Wenn Euch unser Bike gefällt, gut, wenn nicht, okay, über Geschmäcker lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. Ihr müsst mit Eurer persönlichen Wahl zufrieden sein.


----------



## luniz (29. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> *snip* ...den "Ride", das Feeling des Bikes...*snip*



der "ride" ist schon da, das bike fährt sich echt gut (also das rm7), aber halt nicht besonders lange... das ist der kritikpunkt. und von einem rahmen der soviel kostet wie ich vielleicht in 5 monaten verdiene, kann ich doch eine gewisse haltbarkeit erwarten. wenn diese aufgrund von fehlerhafter konstruktion nicht gewährleistet ist oder, schlimmer noch, aus coolness-gründen vernachlässigt wurde, dann drängt sich mir der verdacht auf, dass rocky mountain erheblich mehr geld für marketing ausgibt als für die entwicklung anständiger fahrräder. denn der ruf der firma ist ja nach wie vor gut!


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Luniz,

Rocky Mountain ist mit Sicherheit einer der Hersteller mit dem niedrigsten Werbe- und Marketingbudget weltweit. Fehlerhafte Konstruktion, das Bike hält nicht besonders lange, aus "Coolness Gründen" vernachlässigt. Bei allem gebührenden Respekt, aber welche Art von unfundierten Pauschalaussagen sind dies? Dein Verdacht, daß wir mehr unserer Resourcen in Marketing als in Research & Development investieren ist schlichtweg falsch und mit solchen Aussagen sollte man sich ohne die Fakten zu kennen in Zukunft doch eher zurückhalten.


----------



## krankedbiker (29. Juni 2004)

Jetzt gehts aber los hier  

Also meine Meinung ist folgende: Rocky Mountain ist sicher nicht perfekt. Aber es gibt keinen anderen Hersteller der bessere Bikes baut. Natürlich gibt es noch einige Kritikpunkte. Bei anderen Herstellern gibt es jedoch viel mehr zu kritisieren. 

Was mich bei Rocky stört ist die minderwertige Stabilität an einigen Rahmenstellen. Sonst bin ich jedoch bestens zufrieden. Ich finde das der Hinterbau im gegensatz zu vielen Meinungen sehr gut anspricht und ich hatte weder bei meinem RM7, noch bei meinem Switch Probleme mit den Lagern. 
Ich finde es gibt keinen Hersteller der eine nur annähernd so gute Geometrie baut. Und die Optik war bei den Rockys schon immer unschlagbar  

Hab noch zwei Fragen zum Switch: 
Wurde der Federweg beim 03 im Gegensatz zum 02er nur durch den anderen Dämpfer länger?

In der Aktuellen BikeSport News ist ja das Switch getestet. Die schreiben das Oberrohr sei 575mm lang, im Rocky Katalog steht aber das es wie beim alten Switch 590mm lang ist. Wie lang ist es denn nun?


----------



## Das Waldi (29. Juni 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt keinen anderen Hersteller der bessere Bikes baut.


Jetzt geht's aber wirklich los hier... soll man jetzt lachen oder weinen?



			
				Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Präziser noch, den "Ride", das Feeling des Bikes.


Schon klar, aber das Feeling ist nicht ganz so angenehm, wenn man weiß, welche Kräfte wirken bzw. im Hinterkopf noch gewisse Bilder von gebrochenen Schwingen usw. hat.


----------



## mankra (29. Juni 2004)

Lustig hier und natürlich ein Thema, wo ich mich einbringen muß:

@Phil Claus:

Auser Marketingphrasen haben wir in 8 Postings noch keinen einzigen, griffigen Grund gelesen, der für ungünstige Raderhebungskurven, tiefen Drehpunkt, hohe Dämpferübersetzungen sprechen würde (Ich hoffe, ich muß jetzt nicht die Nachteile dieser Konstruktion aufzeigen).
Auf Tests in irgendwelchen Mags (immer wieder das gleiche.........) geben wir hier nix, sondern auf die Praxiserfahrung hier im Forum.

Deshalb würde ich hier das Lagerproblem (das ja schon seit Jahren besteht, auch kein Wunder, bei den hohen Übersetzungen auf den Umlenkhebeln und der schmalen Stützbreite) der User nicht so lapidar abtun.

Weiters: Gerade für FR ist ne versenkbare Sattelstütze viel wert (und einen DHler als Gegenargument ist nicht Aussagekräftig).

Unterm Strich lebt RM vom Image aus vergangenen Tagen und aus den Videos, aber nicht von der Funktion der aktuellen Modelle.


----------



## krankedbiker (29. Juni 2004)

> Jetzt geht's aber wirklich los hier... soll man jetzt lachen oder weinen?



Das ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung. Außerdem werden die Räder hier von allen so dolle runter gemacht (das find ich ja so gemein ) , da musste ich ich aus Ehrenamtlichen Gründen und schon alleine wegen meiner Pflichten als Würdiger Rocky -Mountenisten mal ausnamsweise etwas postitives schreiben  . Ich habe bis auf einen gebrochenen Rocky-Rahmen fast nur positive erfahrungen mit Rocky Mountain.

Aber ich fahre auch immer mit der Angst im Hinterkopf das etwas bricht. Und das sollten die Ingenieure schnellsten änder


----------



## Phil Claus (30. Juni 2004)

@krankedbiker
Die Oberrohrlänge des 2004 Switch ist 590mm.

@mankra
Praxiserfahrung ist Dir wichtig, und so geht es uns auch. Ebenso ist Euer Input, d.h. die Praxiserfahrung der Mitglieder des Forums wichtig. Dies ist die grundlegende Motivation dieses Herstellerforums, ansonsten hätten wir uns wohl kaum zu diesem Schritt entschlossen. Teste bitte das RMX oder das 2004 Switch und dann teile uns Deine Erfahrungen mit. Dann wirst Du bemerken, ob wir die Meinungen und das Feedback unserer Kunden ernst nehmen, oder ob es beispielweise beim 2004 Switch Probleme mit den Lagern gibt. Du beziehst Dich verständlicherweise auf Werte aus der Vergangenheit, aber "we are working on it".

Das Statement, das Rocky Mountain nur vom Image vergangener Tage und Videos lebt ist zwar provokativ, aber wohl kaum korrekt. Rahmenkonzepte wie das Element, Slayer oder ETS-X beweisen wohl das Gegenteil.


----------



## mankra (30. Juni 2004)

Daß es mit den 04er Lagern noch keine Probs gibt, ist noch keine Qualitätsaussage.

Wenn die Lager in den 04er Modellen 2006 auch noch halten, dann hast mich mit den Lagern überzeugt.

Aber noch nicht mit der Dämpferübersetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (30. Juni 2004)

Okay Mantra,

we talk again in 2006 (or earlier if you like ;-))


----------



## mankra (30. Juni 2004)

heist das, bis 06 gibts auch andere Dämpferübersetzungen?


----------



## Phil Claus (30. Juni 2004)

Lass Dich überraschen, aber ich dachte mehr an die Lager.


----------



## mankra (30. Juni 2004)

D.h. ne Dämpferschonende Übersetzung ist nicht in der Pipeline?


----------



## michi220573 (4. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> @mankra
> ...



Moin,

hier meine Praxiserfahrung und mein Input: mein Slayer von 2001 wurde damals unter der Produktlinie "unlimited" (!) vertrieben. Nach 3 Monaten des unlimited Bikens waren die ersten Gleitlager ausgeschlagen. Verschleiß - kostenpflichtiger Ersatz. Nach einem Jahr das gleiche Desaster, 2003 nochmal - wieder für nix Kohle weg. Dreimal hat es die Zugstufe meines 165 mm langen Vanilla R zerschossen, so dass das gute Slayer nur noch am Wippen war. Apropos Wippen - serienmäßig war eine 650er Feder verbaut. Selbst mit einer 900er Feder und maximal geschlossener Zugstufe wippte das Bike immer noch - nun, es gibt schlimmeres. 2002 wurde mein Bike zum Händler zurück gerufen - wie alle 2001er Slayer - weil bei einigen Leuten die Kettenstreben gebrochen waren. Also gab's neue. Was machte Rocky daraufhin? Die Einordnung des Slayer in "unlimited" wurde aufgehoben, das Bike der Kategorie "All Mountain" zugeordnet. Das "Mörder" von 2001 jetzt ein hochbeiniges Marathonbike? Es bekam einen Luftdämpfer, die Rohre wurden noch dünner. Einmal ist mir die Schraube an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen, einmal verbogen, so dass der ganze Hinterbau anfing zu knarzen. Herr Liebe von Bikeaction hat mir 2003 in Willingen einen Satz Bikeaction-Lagerschrauben geschenkt (danke nochmal), weil die originalen von Rocky zu weich sind und deshalb zu schnell ausleiern. Seine Antwort auf meinen Hinweis, dass meine Lager schon zweimal gewechselt wurden, war, dass er sich das gar nicht erklären könne, denn bei seinem 5 Jahre alten Element (gleicher Lagersatz) würden die Lager halten. Lustig, das Element mit dem Slayer zu vergleichen, wo doch mein Slayer einstmals "unlimited" war und das Element ein Racebike. Den Dämpfer habe ich übrigens nie wieder reparieren lassen, da das Bike auch mit Zugstufendämpfung wippt. Kürzlich hat sich eine Schraube am Umlenkhebel gelöst und der Hebel ist ausgeschlagen. 100 EUR kostet das gute Teil. Der Rahmen war damals für 3.200 DM zu haben. Viel Geld für soviel Ärger, denn mit einem "unbegrenzten" Bike, das "Mörder" heißt, möchte ich auch unbegrenzt und mörderisch fahren können. Geometrie, Fahrverhalten und Optik sind sonst top, es müsste nur halten. Wie innovativ ist das Federungssystem also, wenn dreimal die Zugstufe ausfällt, dreimal die Lager gewechselt werden müssen, die Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme bricht oder sich verbiegt? Kann es nicht evtl. doch sein, dass Rocky sich verdimensioniert hat? Wie können für 3.200 DM Rahmenpreis die verbauten Schrauben zu weich sein? Warum ist beim Switch das hintere Lager oberhalb der Ausfallenden immer noch ein Gleitlager? Wird sicher als ausreichend betrachtet.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Juli 2004)

ich fass jetzt mal zusammen:

das rocky den "ride", das "feeling" und das "ride-feeling" geben will wissen wir jetzt, ich fass jetzt mal zusammen:

- wie viele schwingenbrüche auf wie viele rahmen gabs denn nun bei den Thrust-Link-Modellen

- warum sind die Thrust-Link-Modelle so scharf übersetzt? Wieso wurde das beim RMX nicht entschärft? Warum kein längerer Dämpfer?

- kann man den thrust-link nicht wegen der extremen auftretenden hebelwirkungen als fehlkonstruktion bezeichnen? Ist das Thrustlink überhaupt noch zeitgemäß?
+ ungünstiger schwingendrehpunkt -> ungünstige REK
+ total überübersetzte Hebelage, resultierend dämpferdefekte und exorbitanter lagerverschleiß
+ hohe belastung am unterrohr durch die hebelage (so weit ich weiß auch schon viele rocky dran verschitt gegangen)

- welche verbesserungen hat rocky mountain am RMX gegenüber den vorgängern vorgenommen um lagerproblemen vorzubeugen?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir antworten auf diese fragen ergattern dürften, und bitte sag jetzt nicht dass wir einen testride machen sollen, denn der sagt uns nix darüber ob die lager nach ein paar wochen/monaten sterben, die schwingen durch die überlastung reißen oder der dämpfer bedingt durch ne 900lbs feder langsam aber sicher den gnadenstoß bekommt. 

ich wette das ganze hier liefe weniger hitzig wenn es definitive antworten auf diese fragen gäbe.

Gruß, das Lord Helmchen


----------



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

@michi220573
Bezüglich der Gleitlager an Deinem Rocky Mountain Slayer - bei regelmässiger Wartung und Pflege haben die Gleitlager eine Lebenszeit gleich der eines Rahmens. Unsere mehrjährige Erfahrung hat gezeigt, daß Lager die regelmässig gepflegt, d.h. geschmiert werden, wesentlich länger halten. Wenn immer wir hier Rahmen oder Lager erhalten erkennen wir, daß die Lagerprobleme stets mangelnde Wartung/Pflege, bzw. unsachgemässe Behandlung (Hochdruckreiniger, etc...) als Ursache haben. 

Thema Lagerwechsel: Oftmals werden Lager viel zu früh gewechselt, weil man ein Knarren oder ein Knarzen hört, anstelle die Ursache hierfür zu finden. Wir wechseln Gleitlager nur aus, wenn wir Spiel in ihnen feststellen können, anderenfalls sollte man Schmierung anwenden, bzw. zuerst überprüfen, ob die Lager, bzw. der Mangel an Gleitmittel die Ursache des Geräusches ist. 

Die Einordnung der Bikes richtet sich nach allgemeinen Trends, Definitionen der Industrie, Medien oder des Marketings, jedoch nicht (auch wenn Du dies vermutest) auf den geänderten Einsatzbereich, bzw. einer Strebe - get real. 

Probleme mit Deinem Fox Dämpfer sollten an Fox adressiert werden. 

Jürgen Liebe hat Dir versucht folgendes zu erklären: Die Gleitlager des Element und Slayers sind identisch, und die Belastung in bis zu 85% der Fälle ist ebenso identisch, beim Slayer wird nur mehr des Potentials bei Sprüngen, d.h. nutzen des Federweges des Lagers ausgenutzt. Gleich ob Race - oder Endurobike, die Bewegung, bzw. Belastung ist gleich. 

Switch Gleitlager: An dieser Stelle ist sehr wenig Bewegung und genau an diesem Punkt wird eine höhere Seitensteifigkeit benötigt, deshalb ist das Gleitlager an dieser Stelle die wesentlich bessere Option als ein Industrielager.


----------



## mankra (6. Juli 2004)

Den schwarzen Peter an Fox zu schieben ist etwas unfair.
Wenns ein Einzelfall wäre, OK, aber die Wurzel des Übels ist die Dämpferübersetzung.

Gleitlager haben ihren Sinn bei leichten CC Bikes (Gewicht) aber nicht im FR Bereicht. Lieber 100g mehr, dafür braucht man den Hinterbau net laufend zerlegen (ist mit der Zeit recht nervend).
Mit genügend Stützbreite und Dimensionierung gibts auch mit der Belastung der Industirelager keine Probs.
Ab einem bestimmten Preis verlange ich von meinen Rädern auch ne Dampfstrahlerstandfestigkeit.


----------



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Lord-Helmchen,

bei von Dir erwähnte Übersetzungsverhältnis der RM-Reihe war, wie alle anderen Hersteller richtete man sich nach dem (damals) aktuellen Stand der Technik, das heisst man wählte den damals besten verfügbaren Dämpfer (Fox Vanilla 165mm) und baut ein Bike "um diesen Dämpfer herum", d.h. Dämpfer sind immer noch Kernstück des Rahmenbaus. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis war 1:4 beim RM6, korrekt, da man die 150mm Federweg integrieren musste, das Verhältnis wurde durch die Evolution der Dämpfer besser, und reflektiert sich in einem verbesserten Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3,5 beim RM7. Bessere Übersetzungsverhältnisse richten sich daher nach dem Hub des Dämpfer, d.h. kurzer Dämpfer mit langen Federweg = hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis. Trotz diesem hohem Verhältis hatten wir in Relation zu den verkauften Stückzahlen nur geringe Probleme mit diesem Verhältnis. 

Übersetzungsverhältnisse von 1:2.9 waren bisher nur bei XC Bikes möglich, aber aufgrund der Evolution im Dämpferbereich und des neuen Rahmens haben wir genau dieses Verhältnis beim RMX Frame. D.h. das Verhältnis wurde, um Deine Worte zu nutzen, dramatisch entschärft. Unser Schwingendrehpunkt ist geradezu optimal, d.h. bei korrekter Einstellung des Dämpfers kommt es nur zu geringsten Wippbewegungen, d.h. ein SPV Dämpfer ist eigentlich nicht erforderlich. 

Bezugnehmend der 900lbs Feder - man sollte immer die Feder wählen, die zu seinem Fahrstil und Gewicht passt, aber dieses Option hat kein Hersteller von Werk.

Und zuletzt - but not least - die "Unmengen" von Rahmen von denen immer gesprochen wird. Wir wissen nicht, wo diese landen, jedoch nicht bei uns - und wir sind für die Garantie-, bzw. Gewährleistung exklusiv zuständig. Bis dato hatten wir einen Eingang von ca. 3 % der RM Reihe, welche meist von uns - bis auf Ausnahmen, bei denen die Garantiezeit um das 2- bis 3 fache überschritten wurde - auf Kulanz reguliert worden, da uns die Zufriedenheit des Kunden am wichtigsten ist, egal wie es zu dem Schaden kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mankra (6. Juli 2004)

Ok 1:3 ist in Ordnung.

3% empfinde ich nicht als wenig. Wie auch immer, daß sich diese 3% lauter Bemerkbar machen, als die 97% ist auch klar und somit setzt sich dieses in der Erinnerung fest.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Bezugnehmend der 900lbs Feder - man sollte immer die Feder wählen, die zu seinem Fahrstil und Gewicht passt, aber dieses Option hat kein Hersteller von Werk.



erstmal danke für deine ausführungen, die 900lbs feder hab ich mal als beispiel genommen was notfalls aus nem überübersetzten Rahmen (z.B. RM6) für Probleme reslultieren können. Die geringere Übersetzung vom RMX kann nur lobend betrachtet werden.


----------



## derschotte (8. Juli 2004)

tagchen,

zum thema haltbarkeit: na gut, meine lager sind auch wieder im a*****, aber wenn ich mich mit meinen 90kg 2,5m ins flat stürze, muss ich mir doch zwangsläufig im klaren sein, das das nicht die beste behandlung für die lager sein kann. 

allerdings hab ich immer wieder probleme, den rahmen optimal an meine bedürfnisse anzupassen. habt ihr von bikeaction eine empfehlung bezüglich des hinterbaus?  

was für eine bezeichnung hat das nadelager, welches sich im rahmen befindet (dämpfer - umlenkung - rahmen*) *das lager welches sich da befindet 
was kostet dieses?

gehört nicht ganz hier hin: aber wie temperaturempfindlich ist der fox-dämpfer? vll täusche ich mich, aber ich habe immer wieder das gefühl, das er stark von der temperatur unterschiedlichst dämpft. 


thx


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Hi derschotte,

ich danke Dir für Deine realistische Philosophie zu Lagern, Ihrer Nutzung und Ihrer Lebensdauer.

Anpassung Deines Rahmens: Tough, da so viele Variablen eine Rolle spielen, i.e. Gewicht, Riding Style, bevorzugtes Terrain, Einsatzgebiet, Feeling. Besuche uns während einer unserer verbleibenden Events und wir werden versuchen, ein optimales "Set up" zu finden.

Bezüglich Deines Lagers: Es handelt sich um eine Lager der Firma INA (Germany) mit der Artikelbezeichnung HK1620.2RS. Wir bieten es nur in einem kompletten Kit an, der, falls Du nur dies eine einmal in Zukunft tauschen möchtest, teuer ist. Ich empfehle Dir den preisgünstigeren Besuch eines Lagerfachgeschäftes mit der o.g. Typenbezeichnung.

Dämpfer - Fox, bzw. Shock Theraphy sollte dies besser beantworten können, aber Aussentemperaturen sollten keinen Einfluss auf die Performance Deines Shox haben, ausser aber: Dein Öl hat seine Viskosität verloren.


----------

